# IASCA and USAC together under one Roof! 2x show



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Greetings,

I wanted you to know about a show that is coming up early next month in Conway Arkansas. There will be a number of championship cars there along with some up-and-coming stars in the Car audio Competition world.

This is an INDOOR SQ only show. Both orgs will be there. Judging is world class as the two main SQ judges have judged Regional shows and one is a USAC WF judge. There will be Sound only classes along with SQ/Install and SQ/Install/SPL.

Already one of the biggest shows in the midwest with 20 slots it might just be the one you can't afford to miss! 

Here is the listing on the IASCA and the USAC sites:

IASCA


07/09/11 08:00 1 USACI/IASCA SQ ONLY CONWAY AR 479-750-0505 FE+CS DP onway Expo - 2501 E. Oak St - Conway - AR - 72032

You can contact Event Organizer John Sketoe at :
Event Email [email protected] 
Event Phone 501-450-6211

be sure to make this show. It will be outstanding!

--Joe


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Looks interesting joe..


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

You should go. I know one of the judges personally....and for that, I will be competing in IASCA...come and party for a night with us.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQ Stang said:


> You should go. I know one of the judges personally....and for that, I will be competing in IASCA...come and party for a night with us.


Let me see if the crew is up for a road trip.. we are still planning for the okc meet.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

cool. If any want to compete, there are just 5 spots left. It is a show of 20 cars...all inside...I am sure if there are some more, they can compete, but it will have to be outside if all 20 spots are taken. I am inside.


----------

